
Show HN: A Blog Generator - owenshen24
https://github.com/owenshen24/Volta
======
kseistrup
Is there a demo site to show us what it looks like?

~~~
owenshen24
Yes! Volta is based off the script I used to generate my own blog here:
[https://mlu.red/](https://mlu.red/)

~~~
kseistrup
Great, thanks!

